# blown air heating



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

Can anyone give me there views on 'blown air heating', my previous motorhome had the Trumatic S3002. Has the need for powering the fan caused problems for periods when mains electric was not available.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

We have the Truma Comni 4 and we like it. When not on hook up we get about three days out of it before we have to stick the Genny on.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

After having experience of under floor wet heating you will only want blown air for back up and quick heat.

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

My first van had a Truma "gas fire" type thing - it was very powerful and did not rely on 12v power. The van did however have cold spots.

The subsequent vans had blown air heating and as the air is moved around, this helps to reduce cold spots.

I have a Truma Combi 6 - and hate the thing. Three breakdowns - November 2009, June 2010 and December 2010.

I would prefer a Truma gas fire type thing, with added blown air - such as on an Autotrail Chieftain, powered by gas and/or electric with a separate hot water heater - again dual fuel.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just completed a 6 night New Year rally with the blown air fan running on its slowest setting for the full time. No EHU, no battery problem.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> After having experience of under floor wet heating you will only want blown air for back up and quick heat.
> 
> Dick


ALDE wet heating for us has been a bit of a pain.

Not sure if it is the way Frankia laid out the heating rads/exchangers or just not that good a system.

Everything below the floor freezes. That is all the service lockers, fresh and waste water pipes and the the garage.

Have done some mods but cannot see a way of curing the problem without either re-plimbing the entire motorhome or fitting an additional Blown air heating system.

Our ALDE Works okay when the outside temperature is above freezing.
Our ALDE has broken down twice with very few hours of use.
Our ALDE now needs a new pump so make that 3 breakdowns.
Our ALDE System has a leak and I think it is the ALDE heat exchanger that I fitted last year.

I liked the wet system at first and sang its praises. Not too sure now we have experienced 2 winters with the freezing problems.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Purely as a matter of interest Teemy, what's the current draw like for the pump on the Alde (I assume there must be one if it works like a domestic system) versus current draw for the fan on a blown air? I assume that in use it's probably higher, but the cycle time is considerably lower (pump runs periodically, fan runs pretty much all time). Just interested....


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

*Thanks for replies*

Thanks for all replies, our old gas/electic fire never failed us even when temperature dropped below freezing, don't like the thought of to choose between TV or heating with the blown air system.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Isn't the best compromise if you have that concern to have a Truma S3002 in combination with Trumavent system? This gives blown air heating off the S3002, but can work as a simple fire if the blown air is turned off (e.g. if battery power is low). That's what's fitted to my MH.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GerryD said:


> Just completed a 6 night New Year rally with the blown air fan running on its slowest setting for the full time. No EHU, no battery problem.
> Gerry


Agree entirely Gerry, never had any problems with battery power, even in winter although we do have 280w of solar.

I like the blown air heating, easy to use, simple system which warms up the interior very quickly.

Paul.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Had Blown air in caravans/m.home,had diesel heater in one m.home,and Alde wet heater in another c/van.
The Alde heating was super,warm beds at night etc,but battened the flattery quick sharp,had diesel heaters in lorries,nice and hot,but noise levels when kicking in and out,not for me again, blown air? you have posts above about how little electric they use,i err on the side of caution,and use the blown air bit very frugaly,its a throw back from the lorry only having one set of batteries,i HAD!! to start first thing in the morning,i think now when the leisure battery is low,systems shut down,but the traction battery is still ok.
Ted


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

coppo said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Just completed a 6 night New Year rally with the blown air fan running on its slowest setting for the full time. No EHU, no battery problem.
> ...


LOL (sorry Saddletramp), this place does make me grin at times.

Someone asks about the merits of blown air heating and is told electrical usage isn't an issue....

.....by a member with (conservatively) 1.5 - 2 grand's worth of solar panels. :lol:

Would love your setup Paul, but could I humbly suggest it isn't _quite_ typical? Think experience from peeps with more modestly-sized / no solar panels would prob give motognome a better guide...

Paul


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have C6002E or something like that just got 2 cold nights and 3 days at 22 degs 18 at night on one 110 battery. We could have gone another night am sure.

Preferred the previous one though as it used less gas but was a smaller van!

Greenie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


Yes, but only just had them(solar) fitted this year, camped all year round for 2 years before this with no issues for 3 days(2 80ah Sonnenschein gels). If you just have a low steady heat it doesnt use much power, its only when you turn it up that you really feel it.

So, i do have experience of using the blown air without solar etc.

Paul.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Re the Alde in the Frankia - I am AMAZED that pipes etc in the twin floor froze. I thought the whole concept of the German twin floor was to prevent this.

I will add my Truma Combi was repaired again yesterday.

Russell


----------

